# Never Summer PTT Size Advice



## WinterX (May 8, 2019)

After taking some proper measurements (as below) and taking local conditions and riding style into consideration am keen to get your opinion on what size Never Summer Proto Type Two I should buy (152 or 154cm). 
- 155 to 165lbs (70 to 75kgs)
- Size 9.5 boot
- Height 5’9”

Ride Australian mountains so often hard pack/groomers. Don’t hit the park that often but definitely want a size that’s playful and to take advantage of natural hitters etc. MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm 5'10", 9.5 boot, 165 lbs no gear and ride a 157. Love the 157 and sold a proto HD 154 as I felt it was too small on big mountains and charging. Got a bit sketchy at speed.....


----------



## kajedl (Mar 28, 2020)

Selling all my snowboard gear since I can't be pestered any longer. everything has a tad of wear on them however on generally excellent working condition.
Tutuapp 9apps Showbox


----------

